# It's been a while.



## sweetxxglamour (Apr 7, 2016)

I first joined this website 9 years ago.  That sounds so crazy to me now. I was really getting into makeup then and now it has progressed into one of my favorite things! I remembered that I loved this site and I'm excited to be here.

I hope to learn so many new things!


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2016)

I love to see OG members return! Welcome back, good to "see" you!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2016)

Belated welcome back!


----------

